# probleme mit epson stylus sx 125 druckprobleme



## Mika Senz (17. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder, 
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
den so langsam bin ich ratsam.
ich hab mir weil mein alter drucker defekt ist einen neuen gekauft.
Epson stylus sx 125
ich besitze einen laptop mit windows sieben ultimade 32 bit, habe auch internet (w-lan) ausgeschaltet, firewall deaktiviert aber außer scannen geht immer noch nichts!
Er zieht zwar das blatt ein, meistens komplett durch, und gibt es manchmal auch druckgeräusch aber kein tropfen tinte auf dem blatt.
patronen sind eingelegt und tinte ist auch drin.

ich hoffe vielleicht weis jemand woran es liegen könnte.


----------



## PC Heini (18. April 2011)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Board

Hast Du den alten Druckertreiber und Software vorgängig gelöscht?
Dann sollte man bei neuen Geräten zuerst den Treiber installieren und dann erst das Gerät anschliessen. So gemacht? Wenn ja, dann mal in der Druckerkonfdiguration nachsehen. Vlt ist dort noch nicht alles eingestellt.
Dies mal meine erste Idee.


----------

